# Damn...I Need Supervision!!!!



## MAC_Whore (Feb 29, 2008)

.....


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 29, 2008)

Christ.
My traincase just wilted reading all of that.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 29, 2008)

Do you see what happens when I take off a day of work for a "me" day?  I still have a manicure and pedicure tonight.  My wallet is crying and needs to be held.  It feels used like a dirty bitch.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Feb 29, 2008)

Great haul...my wallet knows how your wallet feels...it's been crying since Tuesday over my haul!


----------



## trollydolly (Feb 29, 2008)

wow!! thats a haul and a half!!
dior gloss in jersey pink is gorge, i bought it last week. 
enjoy ur goodies!


----------



## Trunkmonkey (Feb 29, 2008)

*wonders how many of those are in my wifes collection.... time for a little recon


----------



## makeba (Feb 29, 2008)

damn, that is off the chain!!!  good job!!! your my hero!


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice haul! Can't wait to see your updated collection! LOL

Don't you just love Copperplate? I'm so happy I got it, I'm looking at getting all the Matte2s as I love the texture!!! Already have Flourishing as well so I'm on my way!!

I can imagine carbon being a b**** to clean up. I had my blues/greens 15 pan palette drop to the floor and pressed pigments in Blue Brown, Forest Green and Deep Blue Green go everywhere on my room's hardwoods. That was fun :S


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 29, 2008)

WOW!  Great stuff, enjoy!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Feb 29, 2008)

MAC_Whore.....I just don't know what to say.  You never cease to impress me!!  And now you're making me want to hit up my Sephora to get some of those Flash Colors!  ARRGGGHHHH!!!!  My wallet is so going to hate me.  And I'm always so impressed that you can find places to put them.  My traincase would explode and then bite me.  LOL


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Feb 29, 2008)

dayyyyuuummmm...DAMN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that is one hell of a haul...it's more like a haul times 675!!!
hahah!

Enjoy it all!!!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 29, 2008)

that is a good frickin' haul.
your wallet will get over it....  =]
as long as you are happy thats what counts.


----------



## matsubie (Mar 1, 2008)

yes, you never fail to impress us.

that is some major haulage.

yes, nothing like cleaning up after carbon.  eek.

haha, it feels used like a dirty bitch.  haha. love.it.


----------



## ashleydenise (Mar 1, 2008)

Damn, I need to read your hauls more often, you make me feel better about spending money! lol


----------



## weezee (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow!  I've been eyeing the Grenadine Slimshine myself.  Retail therapy is good for the soul. hee hee


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 2, 2008)

LOL, i think i can provide the proper supervision for ya, until of course i go to the mac store myself. Then i cant help ya. Enjoy!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_LOL, i think i can provide the proper supervision for ya, until of course i go to the mac store myself. Then i cant help ya. Enjoy!_

 
Yeah, the two of us at the MAC counter....forget about it!  Done like dinner!


----------



## nunu (Mar 2, 2008)

great haul!!


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, great haul !!

Enjoy your goodies


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Mar 3, 2008)

wow, that is a haul!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 8, 2008)

WOW this gave me a mini orgasm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 will you be posting pictures? That would give me a multi


----------

